# Istick/mPt3 over heating



## Raslin (22/12/14)

Hi guys and gals, my combo seems to be getting veey hot lately. I am running at 7W with a 1.5 ohm stock coil.

What could the problem be?

Ohh and vapour production is very low.


----------



## DoubleD (22/12/14)

Do you rebuild your coils?

Why I ask is, when I was experiencing loads of heat, I was building compressed coils which I assume olds heat for much longer. So I began spacing out the coils, some people refer to them as 'ugly' coils, and this seems to have work for me. Hope this helps.


----------



## Raslin (22/12/14)

Thanls @DoubleD but the coil is commercial.


----------



## BumbleBee (22/12/14)

Have you tried a fresh coil? The old one could be gunking up, if you've tried a new one it could be a dud.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raslin (22/12/14)

@BumbleBee thanks, will try a new coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (22/12/14)

Yeah sounds like a dodgy coil to me as well. My Istick get hot to but that from me holding onto it like some is trying to get out of my hands.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raslin (22/12/14)

Yip bum coil. Thanks guys, phew no problem with the istick. Does this thing have any issues. Great device, almost as good as the mvp

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (22/12/14)

Raslin said:


> Yip bum coil. Thanks guys, phew no problem with the istick. Does this thing have any issues. Great device, almost as good as the mvp



Only issue with it is the 510 pin, but even that isn't a biggie and easily fixed - so much love for my iStick

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raslin (23/12/14)

@free3dom, what the problem with the 510 pin? I had not had it, touch wood.


----------



## Arthster (23/12/14)

Raslin said:


> @free3dom, what the problem with the 510 pin? I had not had it, touch wood.



There has been reports of the insulator on the center pin dying out and causing a bad connection, but as @free3dom said, this is also an easy quick fix.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (23/12/14)

Raslin said:


> @free3dom, what the problem with the 510 pin? I had not had it, touch wood.





Arthster said:


> There has been reports of the insulator on the center pin dying out and causing a bad connection, but as @free3dom said, this is also an easy quick fix.



Exactly as @Arthster said, luckily I've avoided that so far. But I've had the pin pushed down so my atty's no longer make proper contact with it (this is an issue with various devices using cheap 510 connectors). Luckily the fix for this is very easy - just take a small flat screwdriver and prop it back up.


----------



## Raslin (23/12/14)

Really, I have not had that on the istick but the I use the adapter that came with it. I have had that on the MPV though.


----------



## free3dom (23/12/14)

Raslin said:


> Really, I have not had that on the istick but the I use the adapter that came with it. I have had that on the MPV though.



I think it highly depends on the atomizer used. I use the Lemo, and I think that sometimes I scewed it in too deep (with the 510 on the lemo screwed out a bit) and this caused the insulator below the 510 to become compressed thus lowering the pin's height. Now when I lift it up there is still the gap and over time it goes down again. If it annoys me enough I'll open it up and drop an o-ring in there - this seems to be a good long term solution

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (23/12/14)

Ahh I see, so not a design fault like on the MVP.


----------



## free3dom (23/12/14)

Raslin said:


> Ahh I see, so not a design fault like on the MVP.



No, I think it's just sensitive - like small things frequently are

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster (23/12/14)

MVP Design fault? What fault did the MVP have?


----------



## Gazzacpt (24/12/14)

Arthster said:


> MVP Design fault? What fault did the MVP have?


It was built like a brick and didn't break.
Not sure how thats a fault.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raslin (24/12/14)

Guys I have a MVP and the istick, my favourite is still the MVP. But the MVP has a design fault in that the centre pin is prone to drop and requires you to pull it up with a pin or screwdriver. The new 20w corrected the problem wiyha spring loaded centre pin.

Even with this minor fault of the MVP still rocks!

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

